# Ah, She's, Going to eat me!!



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 4, 2007)

HAHA  I thought I'll post this pic of her trying to show how big she is. I was going to clean the cage when she went crazy on me.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice! I usually see that pose but without the wings. Nice photo!


----------



## Black*Fox (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha! I think she likes her cage just the way it is! :lol: 

Amazing pict though.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea hows a girl supposed to get her rest with you cleaning all the time? ha ha ha


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 19, 2007)

Mine have never done that...  They prefer to run. The female doesn't even have the white spots of her arms. They are just full black.  Edit: O wait. She has done the diplay of wings and rubbing the abdomen on the wings to the male that was trying to jump on her, but she never did the arm thing.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice post threat Mikhails!


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

> They prefer to run


you affraid them, it does not test to you resister

:lol: 

nice pic


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 20, 2007)

> > They prefer to run
> 
> 
> you affraid them, it does not test to you resister
> ...


Sorry? What do you mean?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone!! D: I dont know how I did not see all the post :lol: 

She's a very aggressive european female, Also one of the biggest female europeans I have.  I got her to breed for me other day, So hopefully I can get some nice babies out of her?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you!  

:lol: Indeed she does...



> Haha! I think she likes her cage just the way it is! :lol: Amazing pict though.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 20, 2007)

:lol: True, true...  



> Yea hows a girl supposed to get her rest with you cleaning all the time? ha ha ha


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 20, 2007)

Most of my female europeans dont do this, But this one is very aggressive. The other females run away as well :lol: But no this one stands her ground...



> Mine have never done that...  They prefer to run. The female doesn't even have the white spots of her arms. They are just full black.  Edit: O wait. She has done the diplay of wings and rubbing the abdomen on the wings to the male that was trying to jump on her, but she never did the arm thing.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 20, 2007)

Yen,

Hows it going?!  Thank you!



> Nice post threat Mikhails!


----------

